# Thank You!! RIVERCITY RAILROADERS



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to thank  Marty Cozad for showing me how to make up and wire a battery car for my Mallet and for answering several questions I had while at the " GREAT TRAIN EXPO " in Council Bluffs, IA. Feb. 9th & 10th. I also want to thank the RIVERCITY RAILROAD CLUB for letting me test run my NOW battery powered Mallet on there club layout on display at the show. I also enjoyed talking with Club President, BUBBA and also Don. Nice to put a face to some of the members here at myLargescale. You have a nice club layout and I noticed many smiling childrens faces admiring your trains [ BIG AND SMALL].                  PHOTO of MALLET ON RIVERCITY RAILROADERS CLUB LAYOUT:


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Another picture of Don & Bubba in the back ground with a display table of Steam engines in forground.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty wiring my battery car, Thanks!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A fine bunch, those Rivercity guys! 

I put the batteries in my Mallet's tender. Same technique Marty is using there except I use 2 R/C race car packs 'stead of a drill battery.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I also use the race car packs, get them at Radio Shack, usually. Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon
 I was glad you could visit. Having the show makes it even more worth wild. I think you could catch on to RC battery power easy after seeing it done once. And looking at what was done later


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice getting to meet you also Leon.....so much going on!

Glad you have come over to the dark side!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Bubba


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering who's mallet that was.... LOL welcome to battery, once you go batt, you'll never go back!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba and Don having a great time at the show.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Layout photo, RIVERCITY RAILROAD CLUB


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Leonpete,

 It was nice meeting you.!  Wish you could have stayed longer. After watching your mallet I think I need to get one. 
The gang is going to have to make a road trip up your way when it gets a little nicer out.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

NTCX BATTERY CAR


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

MALLET


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Don,
YOU and any RIVERCITY RAILROADERS are sure welcome to visit my railroad this summer. Just let me know in advance.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I sure like that IC piggyback......


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Dave,
 I think I am up to 13 IC cars and 1 IC GP30. My favorite road name. I just purchased another IC reefer like the 2 pictured below off e-bay. These were the 2006 MWLSTS cars but the show was cancelled.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

OH, I painted the house last summer so it looks a lot better. Worst part is it took most of the summer so I didn't get much done on the railroad. Hope to do more work on the railroad this summer.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Another one turned, master."


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Leon...maybe we can road trip it up this summer...looks like ya got a really nice looking layout!


Thanks  Bubba


----------

